# Firefox and Webrender



## jrm@ (Apr 5, 2019)

Turning on `gfx.webrender.enabled` in Firefox 66 seems to give Firefox a bit of a speed boost.  It's only been about 15 minutes, but so far so good. Cheers to D. Ebdrup for passing along this tip.


----------

